# delete account



## Cerebral744 (Sep 7, 2010)

could you please delete my account

thankyou


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

How about you just don't log in ever again. You got your attention I spose


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yep, i've just deleted it mate.


----------

